# Getting To Very Low Bf%



## assassin (Jan 19, 2007)

I there any chance that a person could not get his bf% too low even by diet and exercise??
I mean is there a type of bodies that cannot get to low bf%  ??

I am asking this question cause I feel my results are too slow right now  and I'm having a hard time cutting ...though I'm very active and I workout hard but I lose fat so slowly,that's probably because my body goes easily to starvation mode ....In the past I used to be fat with maybe more than 28 bf% ...then i went on atkins and lost a lot of lbm and weight ,so i gained back alot ...I started training at nearly 22%.......now after a year and a half of training (bulking for a while then cutting for a while) I am stuck at 13-14%bf  ...I'm trying to get to 8-10% then start a clean bulk...But feeling that this   goal maybe unachievable makes me un motivated.... ....
stats:20 yrs old male endo .....


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2007)

Post your diet and I'm sure you'll get some suggestions.  We can't help you if we don't know what you're eating on a daily basis.


----------



## assassin (Jan 19, 2007)

ok i posted it before at another thread ..i'll post it again now ..but I was just asking if there is a chance for a young male to 'not be able to get too low in bf% even by a good diet and exercise?? so I can figure out where maybe the problem.....


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2007)

Unless you have some sort of medical reason, I don't see why you shouldn't be able to get to 8-10%.  You may just be at a platue (sp?), and may need to up your calories for a week, to get your metabolism going again.


----------



## assassin (Jan 19, 2007)

meal1 
5whites + 2 cups milk + apple (sometimes milk is replaced by yogurt)
meal2 
tuna+olive oil
meal3
wheypowder+apple+milk
meal4
chicken breasts or lean fish + tahini
meal5
cottage cheese+ olive oil
(I ADD CUCUMBERS AND TOMATOES AND VEGGIES IN MEALS 2,4,5)
tot. average : 1550 cals (150 pro/45fat/120carb)
I 'm getting slow results ..maybe I  go crazy a little bit on cheat meals...


----------



## assassin (Jan 19, 2007)

katt said:


> Unless you have some sort of medical reason, I don't see why you shouldn't be able to get to 8-10%.  You may just be at a platue (sp?), and may need to up your calories for a week, to get your metabolism going again.



I uped my cals for a couple of weeks   I just started dieting again after a  long  crappy diet plan


----------



## katt (Jan 19, 2007)

assassin said:


> meal1
> 5whites + 2 cups milk + apple (sometimes milk is replaced by yogurt)
> meal2
> tuna+olive oil
> ...




Shit - I'm eating more than you and I'm on a cut.   I, personally, had to cut out my dairy when my bodyfat got lower, but I think I need some help from the mods on this one

I'd definitely bump up your calories....

Mods Please -


----------



## assassin (Jan 19, 2007)

katt said:


> Shit - I'm eating more than you and I'm on a cut.   I, personally, had to cut out my dairy when my bodyfat got lower, but I think I need some help from the mods on this one
> 
> I'd definitely bump up your calories....
> 
> Mods Please -



what about increasing calories to 1700 and increasing carbs  that would mean more veggies and fruits ....


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2007)

assassin said:


> meal1
> 5whites + 2 cups milk + apple (sometimes milk is replaced by yogurt)
> meal2
> tuna+olive oil
> ...



1. If you really want to get to single digits ditch the milk
2. EFA's other than that olive oil?
3. Are you doing any refeeds?
4. How often are these meals, I would probably add a sixth
5. What are your work-outs like and how often?

why do you want to be at such a low bf% anyway?


----------



## slip (Jan 20, 2007)

10% isnt that low....

Maybe you go crazy a little bit on cheat meals you say......

How often are they, and what are they?  at 1500cal/day youre looking at 10,500cal/week.  Add up your calories from the cheat meals/booze and see what you end up at.

Work with a personal trainer, maybe a dietitian, and maybe start using a fat metaboliser.

Why go hard, work out a diet, and then cheat like crazy?  Its just nuts.  Sounds like the only thing holding you back, is you.


----------



## NeilPearson (Jan 20, 2007)

If I was eating 1500 cal/day, I'd go crazy on cheat meals too.


----------



## assassin (Jan 20, 2007)

ummmm maybe it's true ...i'll up my calories a little bit ....and maybe try to cycle carbs.......


----------



## assassin (Jan 20, 2007)

Prince said:


> 1. If you really want to get to single digits ditch the milk
> 2. EFA's other than that olive oil?
> 3. Are you doing any refeeds?
> 4. How often are these meals, I would probably add a sixth
> ...



1- so milk won't be a good choice for going low in bf?? i thought it was fine..what about just one cup post workout...

2-i'll try to use flax oil and fish oil , but i have hard time preparing my food..

3-nope.....no refeeds just cheat meals ...but i'll make a new plan now and cycle carbs in it .....so if i do a refeed ,no need for cheat meals right??

4-it would be hard for me to add a six meal...i wake up late , and i have a problem already getting my six meals prepared..
5- i workout a lot ...probably every day ... 3-4 days of weight training and 4-5 times of martial arts training and cardio...


----------



## Gordo (Jan 20, 2007)

What's your current stats? Height. weight etc...?

Calories seem really low. 
protein appears low.
3 cups of milk might be a little much and you may want to consider cutting it back to 1 cup.

Cucumbers, tomatoes and veggies (which veggies specifically). Don't you count veggies?
How long have you been cutting?



> maybe I go crazy a little bit on cheat meals


Let's explore that further since you hung it out there. What do you mean? Give us an example 
What cals did you bulk at?

cutting isn't something you should generally do for an extended period. You've likely fawked your metabolism and will need to raise cals for a while.


----------



## assassin (Jan 20, 2007)

Gordo said:


> What's your current stats? Height. weight etc...?
> 
> Calories seem really low.
> protein appears low.
> ...



I count veggies my stats is 5'7 165 lbs at ~13-14 bf% I could bulk on 2500 if no cardio ....... yeah i know my metabolism is messed up ....


----------



## assassin (Jan 20, 2007)

ok so from all replies i've realized that the answer to my question is , no ....it's no problem for anyone to get to that level , and that it's 100% achievable for people with no health problems ......ok i'll assume i don't have a health problem  and therefore i may have to focus more on a more strict diet plan with good carb cycling and up my cals a little bit........


----------



## assassin (Jan 20, 2007)

i'll go have a revision on carb cycling articles and come to something more suitable ....thnx guys for the replies..


----------



## Arnold (Jan 20, 2007)

slip said:


> 10% isn't that low....



a *true* 10% bf is relatively low, I would never stay that low, I like to live a little.


----------



## assassin (Jan 20, 2007)

Prince said:


> a *true* 10% bf is relatively low, I would never stay that low, I like to live a little.



I really wish I could stay that low for most of the year and even get lower occassionally ....I want to compete in martial arts .... and also stay lean as long as I could ....Whenever i'll reach my goal I'LL  start bulking extremely slowly slowly  ...I hate being fat lol


----------



## assassin (Jan 20, 2007)

Prince said:


> a *true* 10% bf is relatively low, I would never stay that low, I like to live a little.



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=75644 

thAT'S  what I came up to ..


----------



## slip (Jan 20, 2007)

funny, i freak out if i get in the high 9's.  once you are under 10 its pretty easy to stay there as you know your body and what it needs a lot better.  (proper 9 site readings with accurate callipers)


----------

